# Setting up 2 10gallon plant tank



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

so im going to set up 2 10 gallon tank for plants,

im thinking i should go with something easy to care for since im not that into real plants(dont know much)

tank 1 i wanna go with some java moss and java fern.
tank 2 i was thinking about hornwort and Najas guadalupensis.

just plant tank without fish or anything.

i have used java moss b4, and they all die. i think it was cuz i used to wash it after a long period of time under tap water. not sure but they will turn brown and just die. 

my question r, will they need a filter, heater, do i need to cycle the tank b4 i add plants to it. do i need to add any plant stuff, etc.

thanks


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

you will want a heater as they are tropical plants. A filter is not necessary, but most suggest some means to circulate the water. Since this is your first planted tank I would suggest a filter if you plan on keeping fish in the tanks. Plants don't need a cycled tank. 

Plants are very dependent on light. If you do not have enough light plants will die. So what type of bulbs are on this tank? What is their wattage? Most likely you will need different bulbs. 

I don't suggest rinsing plants under the tap. That is chlorinated water. With java moss swishing it around in old tank water will work. Though cleaning it is not normally needed.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Thanks mate, 

the tank will just be for plants, im not going to throw in any fish on till i change my mind.
i was thinking about using some aqua plant light bulb about 15 watt each. The Aqua Culture Aquarium Hood Incandescent for the 10 gallon. thats the hood im going to use. if not im thinking about going to lowes and pick up a heater lamp with a bulb good enough for the plants.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

That hood will work, but don't get that bulb. It is a total rip off, especially if your talking about those funky incandescent plant bulbs walmart sells. Incandescent bulbs won't grow plants. The hood will work fine though. Go to home depot, or lowes and find 13/14 watt spiral fluorescent. The silly looking curly ecobulbs. You need "daylight" bulbs some where on the package or base of the bulb it should give a kelvin rating. This should be above 5500K. I assume each hood holds 2 bulbs so this should give you moderate lighting for a small tank. And the bulbs should be available in a 4 pack for around $10. I run the exact same amount/type of lighting on this 15 gal.

If you are going with no fish then I highly suggest fertilizing the tank. Either way the best budget method is to layer the substrate. If you live in a semi-rural area any available clean top soil is good. Basically plain old black dirt out of the yard. Don't use any enriched soil from stores as this will cause no end of problems. You want it to be pretty clean, no major yard fertilizers or pesticides. Layer your substrate with about an inch of dirt and then cover it with 2 inches of gravel. Ideally the gravel should be semi fine, generally the smaller the better IMO. Of course lay your substrate w/ the tank empty, then fill it. Please be aware every tank has an "algae period" planted tanks are no different. Doing some water changes the first couple weeks can help lower the excess nutrients you will see and hopefully lessen the algae. Once the plants become established the algae should go away. 

You should be pretty successful with those plants. Just be aware that java fern should be attached to wood or rock and the base of the plant should not be buried in the gravel. I would avoid the hornwort, it really is a weed and tends to crap up the tank by shedding its leaves. I would also suggest cryptocorynes for that tank. H. polysperma would be a great plant too if you can find it. You can grow all low light plants and most moderate light plants.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> That hood will work, but don't get that bulb. It is a total rip off, especially if your talking about those funky incandescent plant bulbs walmart sells. Incandescent bulbs won't grow plants. The hood will work fine though. Go to home depot, or lowes and find 13/14 watt spiral fluorescent. The silly looking curly ecobulbs. You need "daylight" bulbs some where on the package or base of the bulb it should give a kelvin rating. This should be above 5500K. I assume each hood holds 2 bulbs so this should give you moderate lighting for a small tank. And the bulbs should be available in a 4 pack for around $10. I run the exact same amount/type of lighting on this 15 gal.
> 
> If you are going with no fish then I highly suggest fertilizing the tank. Either way the best budget method is to layer the substrate. If you live in a semi-rural area any available clean top soil is good. Basically plain old black dirt out of the yard. Don't use any enriched soil from stores as this will cause no end of problems. You want it to be pretty clean, no major yard fertilizers or pesticides. Layer your substrate with about an inch of dirt and then cover it with 2 inches of gravel. Ideally the gravel should be semi fine, generally the smaller the better IMO. Of course lay your substrate w/ the tank empty, then fill it. Please be aware every tank has an "algae period" planted tanks are no different. Doing some water changes the first couple weeks can help lower the excess nutrients you will see and hopefully lessen the algae. Once the plants become established the algae should go away.
> 
> You should be pretty successful with those plants. Just be aware that java fern should be attached to wood or rock and the base of the plant should not be buried in the gravel. I would avoid the hornwort, it really is a weed and tends to crap up the tank by shedding its leaves. I would also suggest cryptocorynes for that tank. H. polysperma would be a great plant too if you can find it. You can grow all low light plants and most moderate light plants.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

some bulb doesnt tell u how much kelvin it is. is there any other way u can find out how much kelvin it is?

maybe ill just use this 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_245546-58659-NXU-6001-B_4294896174_?productId=3168049&Ntt=fluorescent%20lighting&Ntk=i_products&Ns=p_product_rating|0&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Fluorescent%2BLighting%2B_4294896174__s?Ntk=i_products$rpp=15$No=45$Ntt=fluorescent%20lighting$Ns=p_product_rating|0

sorry about the long link, but u have to copy n pasted it on ur search bar to view it.

here a pic of what im using right now on my other tank.
these hood, these r the Aqua Culture Aquarium Hood Incandescent i was talking about.


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754544&keepsr=0&clickid=prod_cs

i got these hood with the 10gallon kit, i dont really like it but it work ok as for now. the con about it is that there nothing to block the 2 bulb from water going up.

im thinking if i cant find anything i like, i mite just order 2 of these http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754547#prodTab1
i know its for 2 1/2 gallon tank only but it would work good on a 10. plus its only 8 dollar each.


----------

